# Problem mit Router und Modem



## Hilmy (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Netzwerk.

Ich habe ein DSL Modem, an dem ein Desktop PC hängt. Mein zweiter PC (Laptop) war bis vor kurzem per Portlan (Netzwerk übers Stromkabel) auch an dieses Modem angeschlossen und beide PCs in einem Netzwerk verbunden.
Da ich aber jetzt ein Problem mit der Netzwerkkabel Buchse an meinem Laptop habe, habe ich mir einen Wireless Router angeschafft. Über Wireless habe ich jetzt zwar Internet, leider aber keinen Zugriff auf das Netzwerk. Der Desktop PC wird im Netzwerk nicht mehr angezeigt. Leider kann ich auch auf den im Netzwerk freigegebenen Drucker nicht mehr zugreiffen.

Weis hier jemand, wie ich dieses Problem beheben könnte? 

Danke.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Hilmy


----------



## PC Heini (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüss Dich Kantonsnachbar.
Wird wohl an der IP Adresse liegen. Was gibt denn das Wireless alles bekannt?
Möchte aber gleich vorausschicken, dass ich nicht gerade ein Hirsch bin in diesem Metier.
Ich kann nur raten.


----------



## Hilmy (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zurück nach basel.
da sind wir leider heute ziemlich untergegangen gegen Barca :suspekt: 

wenn ich mir mit dem Laptop mein Netzwerk anzeigen lasse, sehe ich nur meinen Laptop und den Wireless Router.

denkst du ich sollte meine ips besser fix zuteilen?

Netzwerk ist leider auch überhaupt nicht meine Stärke. Html und php liegt mir auch mehr.

Greetz from Muttenz

Hilmy


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2008)

Nun, die IPs müsstest Du eigentlich bei einem Router nicht fix zuteilen. Den Router haste aber schon mit den Daten Deines Internetanbieters gefüttert?
Guck mal bei den PCs, ob da ne Firewall aktiv ist.


----------



## Navy (23. Oktober 2008)

1. Manche Router können WLAN und LAN trennen
2. von welchem System redest Du? Linux oder Unix (FreeBSD, Mac, etc)?
3. Wie versuchst Du den Rechner zu suchen? Über die IP oder über den hostname?
3.a Hostname: Ist denn der Rechner dem DNS-Server bekannt?
3.b IP: haben beide Rechner tatsächlich über DHCP ihre IP-Konfiguration erhalten? Sind sie im selben Netz? (IP/Subnetmask)


----------



## Hilmy (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

beide meine Computer sind Windows. Der Desktop XP und das Laptop Vista.

Die Subnetztmaske ist bei beiden Routern 255.255.255.0.
Der Wireless Router hat die IP 192.168.0.1, das Modem die IP 192.168.1.1.

Ich kan mit meinem Laptop über das W Lan auf beide zugriffen und sie administrieren.
Nur den Desktop PC, der mit einem Kabel an diesem Modem angeschlossen ist, erreiche ich nicht.

Wenn ich im admin bereich des Modems schaue, weilche IPs vergeben wurden, so sehe ich eine IP zum Desktop PC. Gebe ich diese im Firefox des Laptops ein, meldet dieser: Die Netzwerkverbindung wurde während des Verbindungsaufbaus unterbrochen. Die IP läst sich auch nicht pingen.

Gruss Hilmy


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2008)

" Nur den Desktop PC, der mit einem Kabel an diesem Modem angeschlossen ist, erreiche ich nicht. "

Nun, der Desktop PC gehört auch nicht ans Modem sondern an den Router. Was willste denn mit dem 2ten Router bezwecken?
Du brauchst nur das Modem und einen WLan Router. Also einen Wireless Router mit Lan Anschlüssen.
Danach konfigurierst Du den Router mit den Daten Deines Netzwerkanbieters.
Anschliessend aktivierst Du das Wireless und fertig ist der Router. Beim PC beziehste die IP automatisch. Fertig ist der PC.
Irgendwo hast Du nen Knoten drinn, den wir nicht finden.
Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dich auch mal besuchen kommen und mir die Sache ansehen.
Irgendwas läuft da nicht rund.


----------



## Hilmy (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Möglichkeit beide computer an den selben Router zu hängen besteht leider nicht, da die beiden Computer zu weit auseinander sind.
Ich hatte die Verbindung über Portlan. So hatt es auch funktioniert. da mein Laptop jetzt aber einen Wackelkontackt hat, ist diese Wariante etwas nerfig.

Wäre schon cool, wenn das Problem noch behebbar wäre.
Ist es nicht möglich, in einem Netzwerk zwei Router zu haben? Das Modem ist ja eigentlich auch ein Router.

Falls wir dieses Problem hier nicht beheben können, wärs schon cool wenn du mal vorbei kommen könntest. Muttenz is ja nicht so weit von Basel .

Gruss Angelo


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2008)

" Ist es nicht möglich, in einem Netzwerk zwei Router zu haben? "

Möglich ist es schon. Kommt jetzt nur auf die Konfiguration an. Diese kenne ich aber im Moment auch nicht.

" Das Modem ist ja eigentlich auch ein Router. "

Nein, das stimmt so nicht ganz. Das Modem kann nur eine Adresse verwalten. Ein Router hingegen hat sein eigenes Management und spricht die Stationen von sich aus an.
In Deinem Fall müsste man in Erfahrung bringen, wie eine Router zu Router Konfiguration aussehen müsste.

" Muttenz is ja nicht so weit von Basel. "

Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Hilmy (12. November 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass mein modem schon auch ein router ist. Es hat das Netzwerk ja super verwaltet, solange der wlan router nicht dazwischen geschaltet war.

Hat vieleicht sonst noch jemand ne  idee, an was es liegen könnte?

Finde PCHeinis Angebot zwar super, fände es aber auch gut, wenn es funktionieren würde, ohne dass er sich zu mir bemühen muss.

Greetz Angelo


----------



## LarsT (13. November 2008)

Hilmy, könntest du bitte mitteilen, was für einen WLAN-Router du hast, denn er muss eine Funktion unterstützen. damit du alle Geräte in einem Netzwerk zu betreiben. 
Dein Problem das du hast beruht darauf, das du zwei verschiedene Netzwerke hast. Zum einen das Netzwerk mit Modemrouter, PC und dem WLAN-Router in einem Adressbereich (192.168.1.X) und ein Netzwerk das aus dem WLAN-Router und deinem Laptop im Adressbereich (192.168.0.X).

Geräte innerhalb eines Netzwerkes können nur direkt aufeinander Zugreifen, wenn sie IP-Adressen im selben Adressbereich haben. Ein Router nimmt die Kommunikation aus dem einen Netzwerk auf und routet sie in das andere Netzwerk. Eine genauere Erklärung erspare ich mir erstmal, weil das zu komplex wäre.

Um ein gemeinsames Netzwerk mit dem ursprünglichen Netzwerk zu bilden, muss der Router als Bridge zwischen WLAN und LAN funktionieren und nicht als Router. Es gibt WLAN-Router, die diese Funktione unterstützen, das hängt aber vom Modell ab.

Wenn dein Router diese Funktion unterstützt, dann ist die entsprechende Konfiguration kein Problem und das kann ich dir erklären.
Unterstützt er diese Funktion nicht, solltest du dir ein WLAN-Stick oder Karte für deinen PC besorgen.

Was für einen WLAN-Router hast du?


----------



## Hilmy (26. März 2009)

Hallo Lars
sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Hab mich irgendwie schon damit abgefunden, dass Problem nicht lösen zu können  und war desshalb ne weile nicht hier.
Währe aber super, wenn sich doch noch eine Lösung finden finden würde.

Mein W-Lan Router is ein D-Link DIR-300. Der Router, der auch also Modem funktioniert, ist ein D-Link DSL-524T.

Gruss Hilmy


----------



## AndreG (26. März 2009)

Moin,

Am besten würdest du dem Desktop auch WLAN verpassen dann gehts ohne Probs.

Kannst du nicht per Kabel an den Access Point Oder ist was im Weg?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Hilmy (26. März 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass sich W-Lan Router und Modem/Router nicht im selben Gebäude befinden. Sie sind über Port-Lan verbunden. Würde ich den PC der am Modem/Router hängt über W-Lan verbinden wäre die Verbindung schlecht, da sie zu weit auseinander sind.

Ich finde der Bridge Mode klingt nach einem viel versprechenden Ansatz. Ich habe aber leider noch nicht raus gekriegt, ob und wie ich den am DIR-300 einstellen kann.

Greetz Hilmy


----------



## AndreG (27. März 2009)

Werd morgen mal nen Blick ins Handbuch werfen und es dir sagen


----------



## AndreG (27. März 2009)

ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dir/dir-300/documentation/DIR-300_reva_man_de_Handbuch.pdf

Seite 65. Versuchs über ne statische Route zum Router. Ziel und Gateway sind gleich.

Die Quelle wäre das Wlan.

Mfg Andre


----------

